# To Catch a Floyd



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Folks, what, in your opinion is the best way to catch a pet pigeon? Floyd sleeps in a cage and is loose during the day, and when it comes time for him to go to back home to bed he is often a very naughty boy and will not allow himself to be taken back to his "house."

In the summer we are planning on having him outside during the day, and indoors at night, so moving him is going to be a daily occurance.

So how do you catch your pet pigeons when you need to move/examine them? Floyd is VERY tame, but seems to have a sixth sense about when he's about to be caged, and leads us on quite a merry chase. Right now we have to wait until it's dark and then move him then, as he won't fly away when it's dark.

Any ideas?

Zelda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

With a few of my house pigeons, I can "herd" them with my hands and they go back into their cage. It helps a lot if the cage is on the floor for some reason. I just point them in that direction when it's bedtime and in they go. Otherwise, I too wait until the cover of dark  to put them in their house. Maybe if you gave him a treat at bedtime that he could see, he would go in on his own?


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I've tried the treat business, and he'd rather be out than have a treat in his cage! So of course as soon as he knows it's time to go back in, he flies to the highest perch in the house and stays there. But he loves riding around on shoulders and hands otherwise. He just seems to know when someone's going to put him back in Floyd-ville, and won't do it.

Sigh.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I do this with my cockatiel...........he LOVES crackers and only gets them occasionally. There are times when he simply doesn't want to go back into his cage for whatever reason. All I have to do is say "Mom's gonna get a cracker" and put it in his cage. Works EVERY single time. So, a special snack that he only gets at bedtime might be the answer.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine are the same way and I have to wait until after dark as well. My son on the other hand has no trouble catching them when they need to be caught.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't feed him until it is time to go in his cage. Let that be the place that he goes for his food.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, thank you all for your suggestions. I will try the crackers, and also wait to give him his regular ood until bedtime also. He does love to eat, so putting the food bowl in only at night might be a good answer.

I will let you know how it works. Thanks!  

Zelda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ZeldaCA said:


> Well, thank you all for your suggestions. I will try the crackers, and also wait to give him his regular ood until bedtime also. He does love to eat, so putting the food bowl in only at night might be a good answer.
> 
> I will let you know how it works. Thanks!
> 
> Zelda


Well, I wasn't saying specifically crackers. He might like them. Who knows? I meant more like find something that he REALLY REALLY likes and make him know that he only gets it if he does certain things. I never just give Walley a cracker. ONLY when he's being difficult and not wanting to go in his cage, which might happen twice a month. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Zelda try late afternoon, so he will know that is the place for him to roost.


----------

